# Diketone free flavors



## Calvin305 (25/2/16)

Hi Guys,

Trust you are well,

Going to buy some supplies this weekend for DIY e liquid and one of the concentrates i am going to pick up is Bavarian Cream, now i need to know how you guys feel and what you think about the DX version of the bavarian cream from say for instance TFA? Just want to know the dangers of non DX juices, and also I would like to know that if a flavor has Acetoin or Acetyl Propionyl in it, must it be disclosed by the company selling it?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

DX Bavarian really is pretty decent, just needs a longer steep.
Any reputable flavour company will disclose the contents of their flavourings..


----------



## Calvin305 (25/2/16)

Do you have experience with the vapeowave flavors?? And also for a company such as TFA, is it all that one needs to be concerned about whether or not they contain traces of diketone? Or is it soecifically used in vanillas, and creams, and banana flavors?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

Never tried vapeowave.
TFA, capella, flavourart etc will show exactly which flavours have AP/Diacetyl etc on their websites.

Personally I like a bit of diacetyl, yum!


----------



## Calvin305 (25/2/16)

Is it safe to vape though? And in what percentages of a juice? If you know

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

Calvin305 said:


> Is it safe to vape though? And in what percentages of a juice? If you know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



The jury is still out - it is a tiny percentage compared to cigarette smoke though.


----------



## Calvin305 (25/2/16)

Haha I never smoked cigarettes, but i suppose it must be okay, otherwise it would have been ban all together

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (25/2/16)

method1 said:


> Never tried vapeowave.
> TFA, capella, flavourart etc will show exactly which flavours have AP/Diacetyl etc on their websites.
> 
> Personally I like a bit of diacetyl, yum!



I agree, definetly adds a sense of yum to the juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305 (25/2/16)

Lol but @shaunnadan is there risks attached to diacetyl?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Krohlm (25/2/16)

Calvin305 said:


> Lol but @shaunnadan is there risks attached to diacetyl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



The jury is still out on this one. Diacetyl adds wonderful mouthful and makes juices just taste... fuller.

You gonna need to do your own homework here and come to your own conclusions. The amount is so small I honestly don't care.

If you must know it'd more prominent in custards and creams. Specifically Capellas custard V1 which is so deliciously thick and creamy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Calvin305 (25/2/16)

Okay cool, thanks for clarifying, doubt it is any kind of silent killer

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/4/16)

Has anyone done a comparison of TFA's DX and normal range for taste? (or a/some flavour/s) I find very little on the net that is of much value.

I got their DX range but have this nightmarish feeling I'm missing the best, not too worried about diacetyl if the taste difference justifies it. Not sure the puke-like butyric acid can match some select diketones.

I no hab much experience of TFA, last time I wuz DIYing I used Innewera exclusively.


----------



## method1 (7/4/16)

DX = Don't Xpect it to taste as good


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/4/16)

method1 said:


> DX = Don't Xpect it to taste as good



Is this an urban legend or experiential opinion?


----------



## method1 (7/4/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Is this an urban legend or experiential opinion?



Experience.
DX Bavarian Cream is pretty damn good in it's own right though. The others, not so much (when compared to the original).
It's better to find their own uses as opposed to trying to sub directly for a "v1"


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/4/16)

@method1 This is what I suspect, and I wake up from flavour nightmares in a cold sweat at night. I'm gonna have to get the originals or else I'll regret it on my deathbed. Read that as you will.


----------



## method1 (7/4/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @method1 This is what I suspect, and I wake up from flavour nightmares in a cold sweat at night. I'm gonna have to get the originals or else I'll regret it on my deathbed. Read that as you will.



I can relate. YOLO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

Is it the diketone that makes DDD so delicious


----------

